# Hyatt Siesta Key



## tynian16 (Aug 1, 2016)

I was just looking for information on Hyatt Siesta Key.  Are weeks still available through the developer?  If not, do they come up on the resale market often?  Also, are there many units that are available to rent?

Thanks for any and all info!


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 3, 2016)

tynian16 said:


> I was just looking for information on Hyatt Siesta Key.  Are weeks still available through the developer?  If not, do they come up on the resale market often?  Also, are there many units that are available to rent?
> 
> Thanks for any and all info!



We are hyatt owners, the last I knew from a owners meeting, was that it had sold out. There is not that many units and they may have a few that they keep to rent. As far as a resale I have never heard or seen one for sale. Siesta Key is one of the newer ones and that probably explains why no resale's.


----------



## ral (Aug 3, 2016)

The FULL ownership units did sell out, but there are at least 15 fractional unit resales that I saw online today. Just type in "Siesta Key Hyatt resales". Most are two week winter with one floating week (May, Sept, Oct., Nov.) for a total of three weeks. I inquired last year for developer fractional weeks and there were a number still available, both winter and summer. Having to purchase three weeks also means paying for three weeks maintenance yearly, which ranges between $7,000 and $10,000 yearly for taxes and maintenance for  the three weeks. The units are spacious and beautifully decorated but they come at a high price (ranging from $95,00 to $200,00 for the three weeks) and, even more so, as one can only purchase in three week intervals. A FULL ownership deluxe unit (facing the Gulf) in the same building recently sold for for over $2,100,00! Definitely not the Siesta Key of the 1950s or 1960s, when the barrier island started to become popular. All figures given are approximate and may have changed since I inquired. Very easy to rent at Hyatt.com, but somewhat costly.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 6, 2016)

We did meet a Hyatt owner in the hot tub in Beaver Creek who trades in every year in Sept for 4 days midweek. She claimed she has been doing it for years. I know Sept is hurricaine season and probably still quite hot but I for one would love to trade there at least once. I think it is rare to get in but I wouldn't rule it out. As a side, we have learned so much  from hot tub conversations. Always fun to hear of other's experiences and recommendations  within Hyatt .


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 29, 2016)

My husband woke up early this morning and got on the Hyatt site. There actually was a 2 bedroom unit available for Sept. First time we have ever seen something on the site for Siesta Keys. We unfortunately don't get our points for 2 more weeks so couldn't bid. 15 minutes later he checked and it was gone of course.


----------



## ral (Sep 30, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> My husband woke up early this morning and got on the Hyatt site. There actually was a 2 bedroom unit available for Sept. First time we have ever seen something on the site for Siesta Keys. We unfortunately don't get our points for 2 more weeks so couldn't bid. 15 minutes later he checked and it was gone of course.



If it was Sept of 2016, it probably was a cancellation, as there is a red tide situation this past week at Siesta Key.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 30, 2016)

It was actually for Sept 2017 which is why we were excited . Can't wait to get my points, probably should not look until then lol


----------

